# Betriebssystem vorinstalliert, was jetzt !?



## Wenzman (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo, auf meinem System war/ist Windows 7 64 bit vorinstalliert. 

Da ich jetzt den Prozessor und das Mainboard austausche(SB von 1156 auf 1155) muss ich ja wegen dem Mainboard nochmal Windows 7 neuinstallieren. 

Leider habe ich davon keine CD. 
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das auf eine CD zu brennen, oder reicht das wenn ich eifnach meine Festplatte drinlasse ? 

Oder muss ich das Betriebssystem nochmal neu kaufen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2011)

Normaler Weise müsstest du über die Recovery Funktion des Rechners auch eine Recovery DVD herstellen können.
Wie das genau geht, sollte in den Bedienungsanleitungen stehen oder auf der Webseite des Herstellers.


----------



## tokyob (26. Januar 2011)

DVD : Du kannst Dir auch offiziell von MS die 30-Tage Testversion runderladen, brennen, installieren und dann mit Deinem Key aktivieren.

Lizenz : Das ist etwas 'tricky'. Hier ( http://oem.microsoft.com/script/contentpage.aspx?pageid=552846#faq1 ) sagt MS klipp und klar " If the motherboard is upgraded or replaced for reasons other than a defect, then a new computer has been created. Microsoft OEM operating system software cannot be transferred to the new computer, and the license of new operating system software is required. If the motherboard is replaced because it is defective, you do not need to acquire a new operating system license for the PC as long as the replacement motherboard is the same make/model or the same manufacturer's replacement/equivalent, as defined by the manufacturer's warranty."

Meist wird bei vorinstalliertem Windows im BIOS des Mobo ein Zertifikat (SLP 2.1 / SLIC 2.1) hinterlegt. Beim Booten sucht Windows jedesmal dieses Zertifikat und vergleicht es dann mit dem Key des Computerherstellers und der Verson (also z.B. 'Dell-Win7 Home Premium' auf der Festplatte. Wenn dies passt, meldet es 'Windows aktiviert'.
System Locked Preinstallation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wenn Du also ein neues MoBo kaufst, wuerde dieses Zertifikat im Bios fehlen. Allerdings haben die serioesen OEM-Hersteller immer noch einen Aufkleber am PC, wo noch einmal eine 'individueller' Key zur Windows-Aktivierung draufsteht. Mit diesem Key kann man dann Windows auch wieder 'normal' aktivieren. 

Prinzipiell kann man auch den aktuellen Windowskey auslesen (ich denke sogar mit Everest Ultimate, aber nicht sicher) also im obigen Beispiel den fuer 'Dell - Win7 Home Premium'. Der funktioniert dann aber wieder nur mit dem entsprechenden Zertifikat im Bios, denn sonst koennten ja 'Hinz & Kunz' jedes Windows mit dem Dell-Key aktivieren.


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2011)

bevor du tauscht alles Treiber komplett de.installieren auch die CPU entfernen so wie Chips Treiber denn ein mal mit CClaner rüber ohne Neu booten und PC ausschalten und umbauen , danach erst  mal alle Treiber inststall dann Neu aktiviren


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> bevor du tauscht alles Treiber komplett de.installieren auch die CPU entfernen so wie Chips Treiber denn ein mal mit CClaner rüber ohne Neu booten und PC ausschalten und umbauen , danach erst mal alle Treiber inststall dann Neu aktiviren


 
Bitte was?!?

Du willst die CPU entfernen und dann nochmal mit CCleaner drüber?! 

Wie soll denn das gehen?


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2011)

nur die CPU Treiber mache ich immer so wenn ich ma mit einem Windows auf einem anderem PC 
umziehe lösche ich alle Treiber raus damit die alle Neu installiert werden und keine Probleme gibt


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

> nur die CPU Treiber


Achso... Ich dachte du meinst die CPU selber und nicht den Treiber. War aber auch etwas schwer raus zu lesen.


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2011)

nö nö ich habe das letztes Jahr so gemacht, 
von einem PC 1 hier Win 32 auf den anderem geclont da war vorher diese blöde 64 Bit Vers. drauf am ende dan den Key der zum 2. PC gehört wieder frei geschaltet , läuft sehr gut da hat weniger Arbeit gemacht als Neu Installation,  
beim Bord Wechsel werden eh alle Treiber  eh alle Neu installiert auch die Standard MS Treiber , ist das gleiche praktisch .


----------



## Wenzman (26. Januar 2011)

tokyob schrieb:


> DVD : Du kannst Dir auch offiziell von MS die 30-Tage Testversion runderladen, brennen, installieren und dann mit Deinem Key aktivieren.
> 
> Lizenz : Das ist etwas 'tricky'. Hier ( Licensing FAQ ) sagt MS klipp und klar " If the motherboard is upgraded or replaced for reasons other than a defect, then a new computer has been created. Microsoft OEM operating system software cannot be transferred to the new computer, and the license of new operating system software is required. If the motherboard is replaced because it is defective, you do not need to acquire a new operating system license for the PC as long as the replacement motherboard is the same make/model or the same manufacturer's replacement/equivalent, as defined by the manufacturer's warranty."
> 
> ...


Ok, also kann ich das mit der Festplatte schonmal vergessen. 

Wie sieht das mit der Zertifizierung bei einer RECOVERY DVD aus ?
Wird das dann auf das neue Mainboard installiert ?

Die Vorinstallierung ist nebenbei von Packard Bell, einen Code am Gehäuse habe ich noch nicht gefunde, ich gehe aber später mal die Beilagen durch.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. Januar 2011)

Ich würde den PC mit dem neuen MB erstmal einschalten, seit Vista stellt ein Mainboardwechsel nicht mehr unbedingt ein Problem dar. Ich hab schon mehrere Male das MB gewechselt, Windows startete danach immer ohne zu murren, und war nach dem selbständigen Installieren einiger Treiber wieder voll einsatzbereit.

Bzgl. Windows OEM Versionen: im Endeffekt ist das afaik das selbe wie eine System Builder Edition. Soweit ich weiß, darf MS in Europa/Deutschland die Installation eines OEM Windows auf anderen Systemen nicht verhindern. Gesagt wirds trotzdem, in der Hoffnung, ein paar Lizenzen mehr verkaufen zu können.

Ne OEM ist also ne vollständige Windows Lizenz, bis auf den Unterschied, dass kein Support seitens MS enthalten ist.


----------



## tokyob (27. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber dann sind wir wieder beim Thema. Ist das Windows mit einen 'Individuellen' Key aktiviert, der nur auf der Festplatte lagert ? Dann sollte es funktionieren.
Oder ist es die 'Bulk' aktivierung, bei dem der OEM-Herstellerkey auf der Platte zusammen mit dem SLP/SLIC-Zertifikat im Bios geprueft wird ? In dem Fall hilft auch die Recovery-Disk auf dem neuen MoBo nicht, weil die nichts mit dem Bios macht (und auch nicht wissen kann, was fuer ein Bios auf das neue MoBo draufmuss).
Viele dieser OEM-Keys kursieren sogar mitterweile im Internet (Google: Windows7 OEM key). Vielleicht kannst Du ja Deinen Key auslesen und vergleichen (aber *nicht* hier posten). 
Aber damit nicht 'Hinz und Kunz' mit diesen geleakten Keys (die je Hersteller und Win7-Version indentisch sind) ihr Windows7 selbst aktivieren koennen, muss halt auch das Bios entsprechend angepasst sein und das ist bei selbstgekaufen MoBos nicht der Fall.


----------



## d00mfreak (27. Januar 2011)

Kann sein, dass das mittlerweile anders ist, aber war es bisher nicht immer so, dass bei Komplett-PCs sich ein Sticker mit dem Key darauf befindet?


----------



## Wenzman (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das Handbuch gefunden und da sind 2 Key's drauf, für was steht da leider nicht.


----------



## tokyob (28. Januar 2011)

Super. Genau. Das muss ein 'holographischer' Aufkleber sein der so aussieht :
How to Tell

Anstelle von XXXX-XXX... steht dann Deine Lizenznummer drauf und auch, welche Version von Windows es ist. Damit sollte einer Re-aktivierung nichts im Wege stehen. Er KANN natuerlich auch auf dem Handbuch kleben.

Edit : In einem Beispiel auf der Seite stehen da in der Tat 2 Keys, ein 'Primary Key' und ein 'Second Key'. KEINE Ahnung, warum es da 2 Keys gibt.


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2011)

genau diesen Key muß man bei der Telefonischen Aktivierung am Telefon angeben,  wo dann einem  ein Key  genannt wird denn man bei Windows 
neu einzugeben hat , das aber alles nur wenn  es über Internet so nicht geht .
die OEM PCs haben alle diesen Aufklager ,
bei Extra gekaufen Windows ist dieser Key auf  DVD  der Hülle.


----------



## Wenzman (28. Januar 2011)

tokyob schrieb:


> Super. Genau. Das muss ein 'holographischer' Aufkleber sein der so aussieht :
> How to Tell


Also so sieht der eine Aufkleber aus, nur mit etwas mehr Rot, aber das dürfte ja egal sein .  
Der andere ist schlichter. 

Was mache ich dann wenn ich den Code habe? 

Einfach alles einbauen, Festplatte drinlassen, starten und den Code irgendwo eingeben ? Oder muss ich auch etwas runterladen ?

Dankee für die ganzen Beiträge.


----------



## Wenzman (30. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Einfach alles einbauen, Festplatte drinlassen, starten und den Code irgendwo eingeben ? Oder muss ich auch etwas runterladen ?


Kann mir dazu noch jemand was sagen ?


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2011)

nee erst mal nichts eingeben 
und die Produkt Aktivierung online versuchen ,

erst  wenn die nicht  geht , 
dann telefonisch den Cod eingeben wo einem dann  anschließend 
Einer genannt wird  denn man bei Windows  Neu einzugeben hat, 

könnt ich alle nicht lesen , 
hab das schon paar  mal hier erklärt


----------



## Wenzman (31. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> nee erst mal nichts eingeben
> und die Produkt Aktivierung online versuchen ,
> 
> erst  wenn die nicht  geht ,
> ...


Ja, aber wie mache ich das dann, muss ich die Festplatte drinlassen, oder kann ich mir Windows 7 mit dieser aktivierung legal aus dem i-net auf eine cd brennen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2011)

Die Festplatte ist bei einer Aktivierung nicht entscheident.
Wichtig ist, dass du einen Key hast, der dir gehört, denn damit kannst du das System aktivieren.
Du kannst einen Freund fragen, von dem du Windows ausleihen kannst, dann kannst du seine DVD zur Installation benutzen und mit deinem Key aktivieren.
Oder du fragst beim PC Hersteller nach, die sollten dir einen DVD schicken, oder bei Microsoft selbst.


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2011)

auch das wurde hier schon mehrfach gesagt „du mußt nicht unbedingt gleich  Neu installieren“ nur halt die alten Treiber alle entfernen und komplett die Treiber Neu installieren  ,das kann ja wohl alles nicht so schwer sein ?
außerdem kann man sich bei MS auch die ISO  Datei Neu runter laden ,wenn man Neu isntalleren muß und keine DVD beim PC dabei war oder ist .


----------



## Wenzman (31. Januar 2011)

Mal eine doofe Frage, kann man eine Windows 7 Cd nicht auch einfach unter Systemsteuerung> System und Sicherheit > Sichern und Wiederherstellen > *Sicherung des Computers erstellen   *erstellen ?

Den Code habe ich ja, also einfach( sofern es so geht wie ich mir das vorstelle) CD einlegen, Code eingeben und fertig ?


----------



## tokyob (31. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie mache ich das dann, muss ich die Festplatte drinlassen, oder kann ich mir Windows 7 mit dieser aktivierung legal aus dem i-net auf eine cd brennen ?


 
Du kannst beides versuchen. Aber im 2. Fall ist es umgkehrt : 

Erst W7 von runterladen (dieselbe version, die du hast), dann brennen (oder eleganter auf einen stick), und installieren. Somit hast Du eine 30-Tages 'Trial' Version. Die kannst Du dann mit dem Code online aktivieren. Wenn das nicht geht, musst Du anrufen. Aber sag lieber nicht Du hast das MoBo geaendert (aus obigen Gruenden), sag lieber, Du hast die Platte getauscht.


----------



## tokyob (31. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Mal eine doofe Frage, kann man eine Windows 7 Cd nicht auch einfach unter Systemsteuerung> System und Sicherheit > Sichern und Wiederherstellen > *Sicherung des Computers erstellen *erstellen ?
> 
> Den Code habe ich ja, also einfach( sofern es so geht wie ich mir das vorstelle) CD einlegen, Code eingeben und fertig ?


 
Das hab ich noch nie versucht, aber ich vermute mal, dass eine Sicherungs-CD was anders ist als eine Installations-DVD.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Januar 2011)

> Erst W7 von runterladen (dieselbe version, die du hast)


Er kann sich Ultimate runterladen, denn der Key ist das Entscheidende. Außer bei der Starter-Edition, die gibts eh afaik nur bei OEM-PC's. 

@ Wenzman

Nein so wie du das gerne möchtest gehts nicht.


----------



## Wenzman (31. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein so wie du das gerne möchtest gehts nicht.





Ok, wie denn jetzt ? 

Testversion auf den Stick laden, beim neuen pc installieren und dann mit windows 7 home premium 64 bit Code zum normalen Betriebssystem freischalten ?


----------

